# Derp~



## Vishnu2 (Sep 4, 2012)

My daughters best friend.


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Sep 4, 2012)

GREAT SHOT! I love it!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol great picture!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------

